# Any Bond fans near Torrevieja (English screening)



## Gee (Nov 5, 2015)

Might be of interest if you fancy catching the latest Bond film Spectre

The following information about the film has been provided by Admit One Club:

Date: From Friday 6th, November. till ......?
Film: SPECTRE
Cines IMF
One screening only each night
Time: 6.00pm - 18.00 hrs
Running time: 2 hours 30 minutes
It is screened in English with Spanish subtitles, every night of the week at 6.00pm.
Cost: Monday and Wednesday: 5.00€
All other nights: 7.00€
Screening Room: Sala 4.
Please note: the VOSE version: Original Version Spanish Subtitles is only shown once per night. However the dubbed into Spanish version is also shown in a different Sala.
Friday and Saturday are probably going to be VERY busy. Please be patient with their staff at the admissions window. Please be careful as SPECTRE is also playing in Spanish in the larger Sala 8, also at 6.00pm.
Because Friday is expected to be one of their busiest nights of the year, you are advised to be there early. Get into line for your popcorn and drinks early too
Location:
Ozone Centre. Opposite Habaneras Centre. Behind Burger King. beside the bowling rinks. 
POLÍGONO SAN JOSE, 03180 Torrevieja
More details of all their films at:
Torrevieja | Cines IMF

"We look forward to seeing a few of you over the weekend."


----------

